# bad helpers



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

worked with kid who could of written a book on excuses ,of why he didn't show up the day before. was a shame. he had IT. caught on fast , but it was always, hey lets do it this way . at the time i worked for pop. i told him lets do it the way the boss says. right or wrong. he writes the checks. kid was f/d up half the time. not weed. something else. couldn't put my finger on it. he didn't last long .scared of heights.probably a good thing.i think hes changing oil at wallyworld . shame . some have it, some don't. this guy could have been a good finisher. just would not LISTEN.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> worked with kid who could of written a book on excuses ,of why he didn't show up the day before. was a shame. he had IT. caught on fast , but it was always, hey lets do it this way . at the time i worked for pop. i told him lets do it the way the boss says. right or wrong. he writes the checks. kid was f/d up half the time. not weed. something else. couldn't put my finger on it. he didn't last long .scared of heights.probably a good thing.i think hes changing oil at wallyworld . shame . some have it, some don't. this guy could have been a good finisher. just would not LISTEN.


wow sounds just like the kid I trained outta HS stayed 5 1/2 years then left to be a mechanic--kid had--IT-- as you say fast learner,effin funny bastard--kinda miss him


----------



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

moore said:


> worked with kid who could of written a book on excuses ,of why he didn't show up the day before. was a shame. he had IT. caught on fast , but it was always, hey lets do it this way . at the time i worked for pop. i told him lets do it the way the boss says. right or wrong. he writes the checks. kid was f/d up half the time. not weed. something else. couldn't put my finger on it. he didn't last long .scared of heights.probably a good thing.i think hes changing oil at wallyworld . shame . some have it, some don't. this guy could have been a good finisher. just would not LISTEN.


Damn shame, how nobody is worth a damn anymore it seems. Guess it just makes the rest of us look that much better. Had a laborer I hired for the past week on a job I had, all this guy needed to do was basic cleanup though, but his hands were shaking and he seemed very nervous, he also drank about 12 pepsi's every single day, he put them in a cooler. He is a nice guy too, but I felt kind of bad for him, he seemed like he needed a mentor or something, so I treated him good and I think it may have rubbed off on him a bit. His name was Jamie btw. There's alot of guys out there who just don't give a damn, but this guy did.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> worked with kid who could of written a book on excuses ,of why he didn't show up the day before. was a shame. he had IT. caught on fast , but it was always, hey lets do it this way . at the time i worked for pop. i told him lets do it the way the boss says. right or wrong. he writes the checks. kid was f/d up half the time. not weed. something else. couldn't put my finger on it. he didn't last long .scared of heights.probably a good thing.i think hes changing oil at wallyworld . shame . some have it, some don't. this guy could have been a good finisher. just would not LISTEN.


My favorite excuse ever..."I can't coat that house today, I have to go down to the valley and get my cat an abortion.":laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> Damn shame, how nobody is worth a damn anymore it seems. Guess it just makes the rest of us look that much better. Had a laborer I hired for the past week on a job I had, all this guy needed to do was basic cleanup though, but his hands were shaking and he seemed very nervous, he also drank about 12 pepsi's every single day, he put them in a cooler. He is a nice guy too, but I felt kind of bad for him, he seemed like he needed a mentor or something, so I treated him good and I think it may have rubbed off on him a bit. His name was Jamie btw. There's alot of guys out there who just don't give a damn, but this guy did.


At least you gave him an ipod and some good meals before you sent him packing, can't be much of a better boss than that.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> My favorite excuse ever..."I can't coat that house today, I have to go down to the valley and get my cat an abortion.":laughing:


That would be hilarious.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I would rather work alone.. Just sometime it would be great to have someone to work with.. I had two guys help me last week sanding a house. And they sanded every thing but the screws. I told the one guy 5 times dont forget the screws. And still missed them in rooms.  I can see if they are green horns. But the one guys has been in the trade for 40yrs and the other 20yrs.. Is it just me? Or is it a new thing not to sand screws? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I got everyone beat for bad helper stories,it's called my son.
he could not do 1st coat on screws without missing 25% of them.tried back charging him 25 cents a screw,he would still miss 25% of them
he once stepped on a bead,and still tried installing it without trying to straighten it,right by the front entrance of the house 
You would send him to get coffee,by the time he got back it would be cold
sent him for coffee once,he loses the keys to my truck,a 100 foot walking distance,still wonder where they are to this day.
few days later,same truck,send him for coffee.he board sides a skid of bricks the full lenght of the passengers side of my brand spanking new ,not even a week old 1999 Isuzu,and doesn't tell me.then that night when work is done,I toss my son the keys and say,"here son,you did ok today,I'm going to let you drive the truck home tonight" the look of what I thought was JOY on his face brought happiness to this fathers heart,then I walked to the passengers side to get in :furious::furious::furious:
I could go on,but the good news is ,the stints in where he worked with me,convinced him to finish school.
he's now married ,has a good job,and made me a grand pa 3x.looking back,I'm glad he did not pursue this career


----------



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got everyone beat for bad helper stories,it's called my son.
> he could not do 1st coat on screws without missing 25% of them.tried back charging him 25 cents a screw,he would still miss 25% of them
> he once stepped on a bead,and still tried installing it without trying to straighten it,right by the front entrance of the house
> You would send him to get coffee,by the time he got back it would be cold
> ...


2buck, did i just read that? an Isuzu?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Michigan11 said:


> 2buck, did i just read that? an Isuzu?


hey,it was a good little truck,I had over 500,000 k on it till a big Buck (deer) took it out of action,then I hit another deer in the same week with my little 94 ranger.Thats why I use the handle 2 buck canuck,I hit 2 deer in one week:yes:


----------



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey,it was a good little truck,I had over 500,000 k on it till a big Buck (deer) took it out of action,then I hit another deer in the same week with my little 94 ranger.Thats why I use the handle 2 buck canuck,I hit 2 deer in one week:yes:


LMAO nice. glad you shared that, now I know


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

When i was 17 my dad told me "a good helper always knows what's next!!" It took me a year to be a good helper but its something i never forgot. 

23 years later I cant stand next to a mechanic without handing him the next wrench lol.
________
Park Royal 2 Condos


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey,it was a good little truck,I had over 500,000 k on it till a big Buck (deer) took it out of action,then I hit another deer in the same week with my little 94 ranger.Thats why I use the handle 2 buck canuck,I hit 2 deer in one week:yes:


I presumed 2Buck ment CHEAP! :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I presumed 2Buck ment CHEAP! :laughing:


I thought it was how much he paid for a six pack.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I presumed 2Buck ment CHEAP! :laughing:


Or maybe thats his hr rate??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Or maybe thats his hr rate??


PW rate per sq ft :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I thought it was how much he paid for a six pack.


that would be 10buckcanuck then:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I presumed 2Buck ment CHEAP! :laughing:


baaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey,it was a good little truck,I had over 500,000 k on it till a big Buck (deer) took it out of action,then I hit another deer in the same week with my little 94 ranger.Thats why I use the handle 2 buck canuck,I hit 2 deer in one week:yes:


The only deer I ever hit was right at the beginning of hunting season. I was driving out of town to the place where I was going to starting hunting, it was still dark, and a doe came out of the ditch that was the divide between opposite flowing traffic. I swerved but still clipped it in the head, taking out my driver's side light. But I figured that still was a good sign - that a big buck or nice fat doe was for sure going to come my way that year. It turned out as being the only year I didn't get my hunting tags filled. Should've tagged that doe.


----------

